# Lebensdauer Lenker?



## coaster (10. Februar 2016)

Nach Lenkerbruch ( Echo) frage ich mich, wie lange ein durchschnittlicher Alulenker gefahren werden kann. Sollte er jedes Jahr bei 3 bis 5 Einheiten pro Woche  gewechselt werden?


----------



## coaster (10. Februar 2016)

Und der Vorbau auch? Da wirken doch sicher auch unglaublich hohe Kräfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (10. Februar 2016)

Wenn Lenker und Co. kein super Leichtbau ist sehe ich da kein Handlungsbedarf. Das mal was kaputt geht kann immer vorkommen, ist aber dann meist Materialfehler oder kommt von einem Sturz.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Februar 2016)

Bei Lenkern bin ich eigen.
Jedes Jahr kommt ein neuer ran wenn viel gefahren wird.. und weil andere nicht so paranoid sind, kannst du ihn ja noch für 30€-40€ oder was weiterverkaufen, wenn er keine groben Spuren hat.. dann legst du noch 30 drauf und kaufst einen Neuen.

Vorbauten tausche ich dagegen nie, ich fahre allerdings auch nur ausschließlich Vorbauten ohne Schweißnähte á la Trialtech/Procraft und tausche ab und an mal wegen der Geo.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Februar 2016)

Oder nen Carbonlenker holen.


----------



## Insomnia- (11. Februar 2016)

Oder sich einfach nicht anstellen...
Ich hab nie einen Lenker nachgekauft.
Rad mit neuem Lenker aufgebaut und gefahren.
Gut ich fahr meine räder nie besonders lange

Vorbau ohne Schweißnähte würd ich nicht täuschen.


----------



## Hoffes (14. Februar 2016)

also ich habe noch nie ein lenker abgerissen hatte auch schon lenker wo 3-5 jahre alt waren.

vorbauten regelmäßig auf risse untersuchen dann passt des auch.


prinzipiell wenn ein Rad knarzt oder kracht den Grund auf die suche gehen.


----------



## coaster (14. Februar 2016)

Mir ist ein wenige Wochen alter Echo Lenker 3/4 durchgerissen. Da gab es kein Geräuch. Nur durch Zufall entdeckt.


----------



## Insomnia- (14. Februar 2016)

coaster schrieb:


> Mir ist ein wenige Wochen alter Echo Lenker 3/4 durchgerissen. Da gab es kein Geräuch. Nur durch Zufall entdeckt.


wie ist das passiert?
Echo Lenker fahr ich nicht... Eigentlich immer trialtech.


----------



## Hoffes (14. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht mal einen guten Macken drinn gehabt wegen einem Sturz oder Material fehler.


----------

